

Timelapse: Designing a new website - jsg
http://www.guestlistapp.com/blog/2010/11/30/timelapse-designing-a-new-website/

======
percept
"The new homepage took two weeks to get to a final design, but only 4.5 hours
of actual work. Why the discrepancy? If you stare at the same design for
extended periods of time things will start to blend together. Sleeping on a
design for a day or two will allow for a fresh look."

Good to hear, because I find the same thing with regard to app design--long
periods of mental churning followed by brief glimmers of clarity and insight.

~~~
bmelton
Glad to see this as a common experience.

I routinely tell my co-founder that design, for me, is constantly iterating
until it doesn't suck. The only designs I'm very happy with are the ones that
are extremely minimalist (my own blog, my wife's site), and those are the ones
in which I'm JUST trying to present the content, and even those end up with
iterating towards 'stark' until I have to put something back on the page. Then
I call it done.

The other common adage between Steve and I, whenever he doesn't like
something, is that I'll tell him to 'give it time.' Sometimes, he grows to
love the thing he hated, and sometimes, it evolves into something much better.

Again, I am appreciative of those designers who can just throw something down
that looks awesome on the first or second try, but at least I'm getting to the
point that the average wireframe isn't better than my best efforts.

------
uggedal
For those on Linux and without Flash, may I recommend
<http://vminko.org/it_notes/video-dl> to play the video in mplayer:

    
    
        wget http://vminko.org/storage/video-dl.sh && chmod + x video-dl.sh && ./video-dl.sh vm 17158963

------
Tyrant505
I can't wait to make one of these. This can be a great method(resource)for
hacker/artists to show money the depth in workflow which goes into a project.
Thanks, and great work with this and your deliverable.

------
reader5000
I know nothing about design. Is that photoshop he is using? Are there
standard/automated ways to go from photoshop to html/css? A cursory google
search reveals little but paid services.

~~~
oneplusone
Yes it is Photoshop CS3. There is no automated way to go to HTML/CSS. You have
to do it manually hence all the paid services.

------
BenjaminCoe
This video is really cool, designing looks so much cooler than coding when
time-lapsed :) -- then again, coding looks pretty awesome in movies like
Hackers.

------
araneae
Anyone else catch him reading HN right before 6:30? :)

------
TamDenholm
For anyone wondering, the song is In Motion from The Social Network
soundtrack, which by the way, i find to be excellent coding music.

------
flyosity
It's fun to watch something like this, but it looks like he copied & pasted a
lot of elements from other websites into his design. Directly lifting UI
elements & photos from other websites and dropping them into your site is a
big negative in my mind.

~~~
dmix
I didn't see any photos that didn't come from istockphoto. The logos were his
customers logos.

Most of the UI elements seem to come from other PSDs of stuff he's already
created.

Inspiration from Basecamp and it looks like some Flickr screenshots... totally
normal.

~~~
flyosity
I also didn't see any purchase process for the Eiffel Tower picture he found
on iStockPhoto. Finding random images on the Internet and copying them into a
design is not how professionals build websites.

~~~
oneplusone
You are allowed to use stock images in your designs to figure out if you are
actually going to use it. It has an enormous watermark on it that you can't
see because of the compression in the video.

